# Vortex Razor binoculars



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hunting season is just around the corner if you're looking for some quality Optics I have a brand new pair of Razor HD 12 x 50 binoculars all green Model bino harness included
$800 or best Serious offer


PM me if interested.


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sold


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

That is ridiculous! I called local sporting goods store and they told me I could get Vortex 8x28 for $119.
Vortex 10x20 for $129.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jlofthouse16 said:


> That is ridiculous! I called local sporting goods store and they told me I could get Vortex 8x28 for $119.
> Vortex 10x20 for $129.


It is ridiculous... a ridiculously good price. They are $1,099.99 new at Al's.

-DallanC


----------

